# Links > Tutorials >  Σύνδεση καλωδίων με συνδετήρες και Crimp Tools

## verano

Πολλοί από μας έφτιαξαν ή θέλουν να "φτιάξουν" μόνοι τους τα RF καλώδια. 

Η όλη δυσκολία συνίσταται στην ορθή *μόνιμη σύνδεση* του καλωδίου με τον συνδετήρα. Για το σκοπό αυτό έχουν αναπτυχθεί διάφορες μέθοδοι:
από τις πιο _ακριβείς_ (και στην ποιότητα και στην τιμή) 
με χρήση κατάλληλων εργαλείων, 
όπως είναι τα *strip tools* (για την απογύμνωση των καλωδίων) 
και *crimp tools* (για τη "σύσφιξη"-μόνιμη σύνδεση 
του συνδετήρα στο καλώδιο), μέχρι την ανάπτυξη _εναλλακτικών ευρεσιτεχνειών_ 
με χρήση *φθηνών εργαλείων*.
Όσον αφορά τη *δεύτερη κατηγορία*, ο ngia έχει ένα πολύ καλό how-to για τους περισσότερους τύπους καλωδίων-συνδετήρων. Για το *crimping* περιγράφει τρόπους με χρήση κατάλληλων βιδωτών συνδετήρων, με τους οποίους δε χρειάζεται το crimp tool ή επιλέγει πρεσσαριστούς συνδετήρες με αντικατάσταση του crimp tool από την πένσα, το σφυρί, το καλάι και το κολλητήρι. Έτσι, έχουμε μια λύση πολύ φθηνότερη, καθώς η αγορά ενός *crimp tool* απαιτεί το χέρι να μπει βαθιά στην τσέπη και να βγάλει από 100-200 ευρώ για την αγορά ενός crimp tool κατάλληλου για συνδετήρες τύπου Ν και καλώδια τύπου LMR-400 που αποτελούν την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία στο AWMN.

Για την *πρώτη κατηγορία*, όπου είναι απαραίτητη η αγορά ενός crimp tool επισυνάπτω στους πιθανούς αγοραστές ένα ενδιαφέρον κατά τη γνώμη μου εισαγωγικό κείμενο ενός κατασκευαστή τέτοιων εργαλείων με την επωνυμία pressmaster. Περιγράφει τι είναι το crimping και το stripping των καλωδίων και αξιολογεί τα διάφορα εργαλεία που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, από τους κόφτες και τις πένσες (ξέρω τουλάχιστον δύο AWMNίτες που τα χρησιμοποιούν  ::  ) μέχρι τα "επαγγελματικά"!

Είναι στα αγγλικά και έχει παράρτημα μετατροπής των μονάδων AWG (American Wire Gage) σε χιλιοστά (που χαρακτηρίζουν τη διατομή των καλωδίων), αλλά και άλλων δημοφιλών μονάδων.

Ελπίζω να το βρείτε ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## papashark

> Έτσι, έχουμε μια λύση πολύ φθηνότερη, καθώς η αγορά ενός *crimp tool* απαιτεί το χέρι να μπει βαθιά στην τσέπη και να βγάλει από 100-200 ευρώ για την αγορά ενός crimp tool κατάλληλου για συνδετήρες τύπου Ν και καλώδια τύπου LMR-400 που αποτελούν την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία στο AWMN.


Priveshop από 20€

Wirelesslan.gr από 29€

Μπορεί να έχει και το http://www.linkshop.gr αλλά και το http://www.aerial.net

Οι πρεσαριστοί Ν κοστίζουν κάπου στα 3.5€ που θα τα πληρώσεις ούτως ή άλλως για να πάρεις και απλούς, βιδωτούς, κλπ.

Τέτοια crimp tool εκτός από τα 2 του σύλλογου (το ένα το έχει μόνιμα ο dti), έχει πολύς κόσμος ακόμα, όπως εγώ στον Πειραιά, αλλά και άλλοι που έχω διαβάσει.

----------


## Ernest0x

Σκέτες "δαγκάνες" για crimp tool πωλούνται πουθενά;

----------


## dti

Έχω εγώ ένα ζευγάρι αχρησιμοποίητο από το fab-corp. 
pm me για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## papashark

> Σκέτες "δαγκάνες" για crimp tool πωλούνται πουθενά;


Στα περισσότερα σοβαρά μαγαζιά με εργαλεία. 

Δεν είναι όμως για όλες τις πρέσες ίδια, και πρέπει να ξέρεις και την σωστή διάσταση που θέλεις, τόσο για το εξωτερικό δαχτυλίδι, όσο και για το τσουνί στο κέντρο.

----------


## verano

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από verano
> 
> Έτσι, έχουμε μια λύση πολύ φθηνότερη, καθώς η αγορά ενός *crimp tool* απαιτεί το χέρι να μπει βαθιά στην τσέπη και να βγάλει από 100-200 ευρώ για την αγορά ενός crimp tool κατάλληλου για συνδετήρες τύπου Ν και καλώδια τύπου LMR-400 που αποτελούν την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία στο AWMN.
> 
> 
> Priveshop από 20€
> 
> Wirelesslan.gr από 29€
> 
> ...


Όσον αφορά στα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα που έγραψες το Wirelesslan.gr όντως έχει το Crimping tool HT-336K στην τιμή των 29,95 ευρώ.

Επιπλέον, για τα καλώδια τύπου LMR400 υπάρχουν crimp tools που μπορούν να παραγγελθούν από τη Χαριτάτος Προμηθευτική (αντιπρόσωποι της γνωστής RS Components Ltd). Υπάρχει βέβαια και το εξωτερικό και το all-time classic ebay, αλλά και Έλληνες εισαγωγείς, άγνωστοι όμως σε εμένα. Ας καταγράψει εδώ όποιος γνωρίζει "τρύπες" στην Ελλάδα-Αθήνα.

Το χρήσιμο είναι ότι έγινε πιθανώς ευρύτερα γνωστό ότι υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα στο σύλλογο, αλλά και ότι τα διαθέτουν αρκετοί κομβούχοι![/url]

----------


## sotiris

Ενδεικτικα και μονο 



> http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_in...roducts_id=456
> Crimping tool HT-336K for RG 8,11,174,179,213, WBC 100, *400*


ποσο πιο μεγαλη διατομη απο wbc 400?

----------


## verano

> Ενδεικτικα και μονο 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wirelesslan.gr/product_in...roducts_id=456
> Crimping tool HT-336K for RG 8,11,174,179,213, WBC 100, *400*
> 
> 
> ποσο πιο μεγαλη διατομη απο wbc 400?


Μια χαρά είναι!!  ::  
Ενημερώθηκε σχετικά το αμέσως προηγούμενο post.

----------


## papashark

Και το Priveshop έχει, αλλά δεν είμαι σύγουρος για το 20€. Πάντως ήταν ποιό φθηνά από Θεσσαλονίκη.

Έχει και πρεσαριστά (όπως και το http://www.linkshop.gr στον Πειραιά).


Για 20€ που έχει μια πρέσσα, πιστεύω ότι είναι κουτό να παιδεύετε κανείς και να κάνει αλχημείες.

----------


## Dare Devil

Αυτές των 16-20€ θα δυσκολέψουν μερικούς γιατί δεν έχουν το κατάληλο μέγεθος δοντιού. Στην Πανόρμου και Βατοπεδίου 2 βρήκα μία με ανταλακτικά δόντια που κάνει 95€ και κάνει για όλες τις δουλειές.  ::  .

----------


## papashark

> Αυτές των 16-20€ θα δυσκολέψουν μερικούς γιατί δεν έχουν το κατάληλο μέγεθος δοντιού. Στην Πανόρμου και Βατοπεδίου 2 βρήκα μία με ανταλακτικά δόντια που κάνει 95€ και κάνει για όλες τις δουλειές.  .


Μια χαρά δουλειά κάνουν.

Έχω πρεσσάρει δεκάδες καλώδια που παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## Dare Devil

> Έχω πρεσσάρει δεκάδες καλώδια που παίζουν μια χαρά.


Φτιάξε και ένα φωτογραφικό tutorial για εμας τους νέους.  ::

----------


## kinglyr

read

----------

